# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Бухгалтерия КОРП (3.0.105.45) - Диадок (СКБ Контур) - Поле объекта не обнаружено

## Akihabara

При попытки в Бухгалтерия КОРП (3.0.105.45) запустить обработку "Диадок (СКБ Контур)" выдаёт ошибку:
Поле объекта не обнаружено (Диадок_ДополнительныеСпра  вочники);
До этого запускали в Бухгалтерия КОРП (3.0.106.101) все работает.
Подскажите если кто знает в чем может быть проблема?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> При попытки в Бухгалтерия КОРП (3.0.105.45) запустить обработку "Диадок (СКБ Контур)" выдаёт ошибку:
> Поле объекта не обнаружено (Диадок_ДополнительныеСпра  вочники);
> До этого запускали в Бухгалтерия КОРП (3.0.106.101) все работает.
> Подскажите если кто знает в чем может быть проблема?


Наверное, проблема в релизе бухгалтерии. Обновитесь.

----------


## Akihabara

> Наверное, проблема в релизе бухгалтерии. Обновитесь.


Проверил на другой базе Бухгалтерия КОРП (3.0.105.45) все работает. Это скорее всего локальная проблема этой базы. Все равно спасибо)

----------


## Akihabara

Решил проблему. 
Скачал более раннюю версию Диадок (СКБ Контур) и переключил весе настройки
и у меня все заработало

----------

